# Always have a stock of these in our van.



## G1DOL (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## harrow (Oct 27, 2019)

Fray Bentos is a very popular cupboard food on wild camping


----------



## n brown (Oct 27, 2019)

can't think why , they're disgusting.


----------



## colinm (Oct 27, 2019)

Blimey, didn't know you could still get Vesta meals, haven't had one since I was a teenager.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 27, 2019)

I used to like them when I was a student, but that was fifty years ago and I drank Blue Nun and Bulls Blood in those days too.


----------



## alcam (Oct 27, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I used to like them when I was a student, but that was fifty years ago and I drank Blue Nun and Bulls Blood in those days too.


Same glass ?


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 27, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I used to like them when I was a student, but that was fifty years ago and I drank Blue Nun and Bulls Blood in those days too.



A fray bentos steak and kidney pie washed down with a sugary bottle of german blue nun. Ah the 70s and 80s, when good taste was ubiquitous


----------



## alcam (Oct 27, 2019)

Not convinced that is the correct word .
Safety alert , if you don't open tin before placing in oven you may have to buy a new oven


----------



## n brown (Oct 27, 2019)

did try one once .cutting into it reminded me of a program i saw about an autopsy on a guy found floating in the Thames. smelt tasty though


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 27, 2019)

colinmd said:


> Blimey, didn't know you could still get Vesta meals, haven't had one since I was a teenager.


Elastic bands in sugery sauce.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 27, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I used to like them when I was a student, but that was fifty years ago and I drank Blue Nun and Bulls Blood in those days too.


So thats what the bite marks are on our cattle & very few nuns these days.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 27, 2019)

n brown said:


> did try one once .cutting into it reminded me of a program i saw about an autopsy on a guy found floating in the Thames. smelt tasty though


Yes there disgusting and full of salt and other chems,poison to be sure.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 27, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yes there disgusting and full of salt and other chems,poison to be sure.



mmmmmmmmm


----------



## harrow (Oct 27, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yes there disgusting and full of salt and other chems,poison to be sure.


Trev you need all the preservatives you can get


----------



## REC (Oct 28, 2019)

sorry Gidol not for me! Know several expats in NZ and Portugal who crave them!


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 28, 2019)

alcam said:


> Same glass ?


Of course not. White for fish and chicken and red for red meat and draught sherry to get a happy at parties.


----------



## QFour (Oct 28, 2019)

We always have some frozen ready meals!  All homemade by SWMBO.  Favourites are curry, lasagna, fish pie and shepherd’s pie.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2019)

Some of the cassettes must have been a joy to empty after eating that lot.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 28, 2019)

Just look at the ingredients of the Vesta meal.
I think not.

Blue Nun, Bulls Blood - nah - it was a bottle of warm Concord wine in our bedsit.


----------



## n brown (Oct 28, 2019)

i've heard the empty tins can be used to make real pies , from real food.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2019)

n brown said:


> i've heard the empty tins can be used to make real pies , from real food.



The tins were less harmful, than the contents.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 28, 2019)

Apparentley.

The Fray Bentos company try their damnedest to prevent you from harm by consuming the contents of the tins, by making the tins impossible to get into!









						Fray Bentos complaints & reviews | A Spokesman Said
					

Complaints, Review, Comparison  Read reviews of Fray Bentos, share your experience and resolve your issue.  Rate Fray Bentos for value and service, and compare Fray Bentos with other companies.  Have you got a complaint about a company or service?



					www.aspokesmansaid.com


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2019)

Good old ulster hart attack fry.


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Good old ulster hart attack fry.View attachment 74266



Do they spell heart differently in Ulster Trev, or have you simply eaten to many swan vesta and Frey bentos meals. Anyway they nicked the tattie scones aff us up here in Scotland, and real ulstermen don’t bother wae the knife and fork


----------



## n brown (Oct 28, 2019)

real Ulstermen must look a right mess after eating beans


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2019)

n brown said:


> real Ulstermen must look a right mess after eating beans



real ulstermen don’t care


----------



## n brown (Oct 28, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> real ulstermen don’t care


buncha hasbeans


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 28, 2019)

n brown said:


> buncha hasbeans



Haricot has a lot to answer for


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 28, 2019)

Ive always saved fray bentos pie tins, like my ma & grandma. Handy size for individual Yorkshire puddings as well as warming pasties etc...


----------



## Linda (Oct 28, 2019)

I remember vesta curry from 70's.  We thought they were very yummy.... that lovely taste of dehydrated cubes of 'meat' mixed with a sauce of unknown flavour.  We did live well


----------



## Caz (Oct 28, 2019)

Loved Vesta meals, my job as a teen was to cook sunday lunch - a Vesta meal every week whilst Mum & Dad had their weekly lunchtime trip to the local inn. I had to time it so it was on the table as they got home. Used to use 2 x 2 people size packs for the 3 of us. My favourite was the chow mein, I had to use the chip pan (does anyone have a chip pan nowadays?) for the crispy noodles.

Fray Bentos pie was a weekly staple a few years later when I shared a flat. Not liking meat, I just ate half the crust and some gravy and my boyfriend got half the crust and all the meat.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 28, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Just look at the ingredients of the Vesta meal.
> I think not.
> 
> Blue Nun, Bulls Blood - nah - it was a bottle of warm Concord wine in our bedsit.


I was a bit before you. The late 60's and early 70's were a bit lacking in high quality wines like Concord.


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 28, 2019)

My gran used to let me have a Vesta paella as a treat when I stayed over at theirs, still love em now...


----------



## spigot (Oct 28, 2019)

G1DOL said:


> View attachment 74254View attachment 74255



YUK!!!!!


----------



## mark61 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah, none of those in mine   

Loads of tea bags though.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Yeah, none of those in mine
> 
> Loads of tea bags though.


Old womans drink,next it will be hair net and long nickers.


----------



## n brown (Oct 28, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Old womans drink,next it will be hair net and long nickers.


if that's what it takes to get me to sleep thats my business , young man


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 28, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I used to like them when I was a student, but that was fifty years ago and I drank Blue Nun and Bulls Blood in those days too.


Me too.
They warned me of the consequences.... ... "You'll end up sleeping on the streets..".
Look where we ended up..
They were right


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 28, 2019)

E


antiquesam said:


> I was a bit before you. The late 60's and early 70's were a bit lacking in high quality wines like Concord.


We never had wine in the house except over Xmas .
British Sherry, a bottle of Chanti was the height of sophistication.... And a bedside lamp, afterwards 
Then my Dad discovered that Timothy Whites & Taylor's sold Austrian " Hirondelle " Rosë , even on a Sunday Morning. 2/11 a bottle. 
Only later did we find out that it contained antifreeze.
Mind you, that wasn't s bad thing, on a cold Pudsey morning.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 28, 2019)

I find it easier just to keep some food in the van.


----------



## Wully (Oct 28, 2019)

We used to get a hamper at Christmas about 40 years ago that was the last time I seen a fray bentos pie or some of that concord plonk we thought we were rich the day the hamper arrived about the 23rd Dec  make they wee cheese ham and pickles on  toothpicks  thought that made us look sophisticated  by Boxing Day you were down to a packet of ritz for a starter then a Can of dax ham for main cours and some angel delight for desert them were the days..


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 29, 2019)

Fray Bentos now you are talking


----------



## Fisherman (Oct 29, 2019)

Wully said:


> We used to get a hamper at Christmas about 40 years ago that was the last time I seen a fray bentos pie or some of that concord plonk we thought we were rich the day the hamper arrived about the 23rd Dec  make they wee cheese ham and pickles on  toothpicks  thought that made us look sophisticated  by Boxing Day you were down to a packet of ritz for a starter then a Can of dax ham for main cours and some angel delight for desert them were the days..



Ah Wully those were the days.
We used to sail over the sea to Rothesay( the only time we saw a seagull then) after taking the steam train from Glasgow central to Weyms Bay. We were happy, content with our bellies full of Frey bentos pies and swan vesta curries. My only surprise Wully is we are still all here to tell the tale.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 29, 2019)

One year we had 3 hampers,i got 1 from work gran got one from church and i won a big hamper in a competition,church one had no booze but 2 i got did,grandad poured all down the drain as he said it was the devils brew,only booze in our house was sheery incase methodist minister came round as they did,amount in a small glass was so small it was not worth talking of,but we all eat well and dressed up as most did for dinner 40 odd years back,and no farting after dinner tut tut.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 29, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Ah Wully those were the days.
> We used to sail over the sea to Rothesay( the only time we saw a seagull then) after taking the steam train from Glasgow central to Weyms Bay. We were happy, content with our bellies full of Frey bentos pies and swan vesta curries. My only surprise Wully is we are still all here to tell the tale.



Wasn't Swan Vesta actually a brand of match? Anyway the reason you're here to
tell the tale could be because what we took to be Vesta dessicated meat was actually
healthy dried goat turds, so we were actually eating an early premade all veggie meal without
realising it.


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 29, 2019)

Sound old fashioned values Trev, think that's what's missing from today's society....(except the drinking bit)


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> A fray bentos steak and kidney pie washed down with a sugary bottle of german blue nun. Ah the 70s and 80s, when good taste was ubiquitous


The one thing I miss from England here in Scotland is steak and kidney pies from the chippy.  Occasionally I have a fray bentos to remind me what I'm missing.  Not the best but better than nothing.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2020)

Andrew said:


> The one thing I miss from England here in Scotland is steak and kidney pies from the chippy.  Occasionally I have a fray bentos to remind me what I'm missing.  Not the best but better than nothing.


Excuse me, but are your telling me that I'm going to a pie free country next week. A rethink may be in order.


----------



## martinmartin (Feb 24, 2020)

Andrew said:


> The one thing I miss from England here in Scotland is steak and kidney pies from the chippy.  Occasionally I have a fray bentos to remind me what I'm missing.  Not the best but better than nothing.


As a boy I recall cooking fraybentos in a gallon oil can with side cut open by tin opener then pushed back shut and placed on fire at tunstall beach early 70s


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 24, 2020)

Now who remembers tins of Irish Stew, when you opened the tin there was always a thick layer of fat, however if you weren’t too bothered about taste and consistency then they were ideal for camping when we were kids.


----------



## n brown (Feb 24, 2020)

i have to own up to Irish Stew . mixed with a tin of spuds and tipped on a plate with a side dish of baked beans - haute cuisine !


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 25, 2020)

Irish stew was a staple in my lorry driving days. Scraggy lumps of some sort of meat congealed in lump of fat with a bit of potato, but if I couldn't make it to a truck stop it was better than going hungry. I usually have one in the van, but it'll be out of date and thrown away normally.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2020)

n brown said:


> i have to own up to Irish Stew . mixed with a tin of spuds and tipped on a plate with a side dish of baked beans - haute cuisine !


Irish stew is spuds.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Irish stew was a staple in my lorry driving days. Scraggy lumps of some sort of meat congealed in lump of fat with a bit of potato, but if I couldn't make it to a truck stop it was better than going hungry. I usually have one in the van, but it'll be out of date and thrown away normally.


Never mind the out of date,food is ok if tin not swollen.
I eat anything, very fond of children.


----------



## Dezi (Feb 25, 2020)

If you lot keep at it I shall start on about what we ate in the late 1940s and early 1950s. 
Times were ard lad.





   plenty of volume

Dezi


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 25, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Never mind the out of date,food is ok if tin not swollen.
> I eat anything, very fond of children.


I'm fond of dogs but I don't eat them.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 25, 2020)

I always travel with a few packs of these, they take 10 minutes to bake and saves a trip to the shops for fresh bread.


----------



## REC (Feb 25, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I always travel with a few packs of these, they take 10 minutes to bake and saves a trip to the shops for fresh bread.
> View attachment 76924


And you can do them in the double skillet!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 25, 2020)

G1DOL said:


> View attachment 74254View attachment 74255


48% SALT ???????????     bloody hell


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 25, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Just look at the ingredients of the Vesta meal.
> I think not.
> 
> Blue Nun, Bulls Blood - nah - it was a bottle of warm Concord wine in our bedsit.




yet we thought we were dead cosmopolitan when eating them !!!!


----------



## REC (Feb 25, 2020)

We used to get roast chicken (whole) in a tin! It was horrible all squishy and bland. Height of sophistication was chicken kiev, or scamp in a basket!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 25, 2020)

G1DOL said:


> View attachment 74254View attachment 74255


Nooooooooo.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 25, 2020)

My fridge freezer and bottle cupboard in the van this week while touring Suffolk and Norfolk.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> My fridge freezer and bottle cupboard in the van this week while touring Suffolk and Norfolk.View attachment 76931View attachment 76932View attachment 76933View attachment 76934View attachment 76935


You got more stuff in the van than I got in my house!...


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 25, 2020)

GreggBear said:


> You got more stuff in the van than I got in my house!...


I like to have a choice


----------



## izwozral (Feb 25, 2020)

When I first met Izzy she asked if we should have capsicums with the salad. Sure, I replied, I didn't have bloomin' clue what she was talking about!

A few weeks later she said , "I've got some okra" Great I replied, I still didn't have a clue what she was talking about!


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2020)

Chicken in a pot basket lol at the weekend


----------



## izwozral (Feb 25, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> My fridge freezer and bottle cupboard in the van this week while touring Suffolk and Norfolk.View attachment 76931View attachment 76932View attachment 76933View attachment 76934View attachment 76935



Very clever that, hiding the vodka in Highland Spring Water bottles!


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2020)

Scampi fries and tartare sauce .....the 70s live on ,,,passed on the blue nun and black tower though


----------



## n brown (Feb 25, 2020)

we always used to carry a large bag of Sosmix , a vegetarian sausage mix . luckily , we never had to use it


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 25, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Very clever that, hiding the vodka in Highland Spring Water bottles!


You don’t know how close to thee truth that is Bill and I were out in the van and he had headache so he took out the only bottle of water that actual had vodka in it took a massive swig to down his tablets and then proceeded to spit it out making a right fuss I was pmsl.


----------

